# Below Hoover



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has had any luck below Hoover yet or if it was still a little early? I've tried my luck at Alum the last couple days with no luck. Thinking about trying something different today. Any tips or info are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No replies usually is a telling thing for Hoover.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

fishslim said:


> No replies usually is a telling thing for Hoover.


Haha. I grew up around the corner and honestly have never had much luck there. I bought some waders this year and would frequently see people below the damn in the common spot just have never fished it was looking forward to giving it a try this year. But yea as far as I'm concerned I agree with your comment!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Never fished it.....too small a pool and way to many people
last 2 weeks of march use to be good above the dam on the west side after dark same with Alum.....s
super slow retrieve husky jerk suspending long pauses


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> Never fished it.....too small a pool and way to many people
> last 2 weeks of march use to be good above the dam on the west side after dark same with Alum.....s
> super slow retrieve husky jerk suspending long pauses


Thanks for the tip I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Almost too late for above run, especially the mild no ice on the lakes....if people are there stay ....if not go home


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say you still still have some time above the dam. There just now going 100% on Indian an buckeye the last full week. Usually means alum an Hoover are just starting. An usually Hoover is a bit behind from alum.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'd say you still still have some time above the dam. There just now going 100% on Indian an buckeye the last full week. Usually means alum an Hoover are just starting. An usually Hoover is a bit behind from alum.


Thanks for the tip I appreciate it! Would upcoming rain help or hurt the chances above the dam?


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Water hasn't been flowing out of Hoover too much. I gave it a shot and couldn't even bump a fish down below. When they are there you will know it.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I always want to fish at hoover but don't really get where to go. I went below the damn yesterday but don't really get where you fish? Can someone help me out? Do you go up to the ledge and fish the pool right under the damn? That seemed dangerous to me and I wasn't sure that it was allowed. Or do you just do down stream a little bit. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and tight lines!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha I might get flamed for this but eh who cares it's a pretty popular hole. Waders are suggested. It's the hole down from the spillway before the bridge with the island.
If the fish are there you will see the people. It is a good place to see a piggy but to popular for me


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I sent a reply but don't think it worked. Thanks for the tip! Not trying to steal anyone's spot. I just never have luck and never know where to go. I'm only out that way occasionally so I just wanted to get an idea. Thanks again!


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Haha I might get flamed for this but eh who cares it's a pretty popular hole. Waders are suggested. It's the hole down from the spillway before the bridge with the island.
> If the fish are there you will see the people. It is a good place to see a piggy but to popular for me


Don't think you gave anything away lol. I know the spot just from being there often and living close just never tried it. Got waders this year so I've set goals like catch my first saugeye and smallmouth out of a creek or river. Excited for this year. Also if anyone wants to get together and fish just let me know!! I like learning new tactics from the more knowledgeable fisherman!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lannom22 said:


> Don't think you gave anything away lol. I know the spot just from being there often and living close just never tried it. Got waders this year so I've set goals like catch my first saugeye and smallmouth out of a creek or river. Excited for this year. Also if anyone wants to get together and fish just let me know!! I like learning new tactics from the more knowledgeable fisherman!!


I'm a month or so after the fish re coup from the spawn. They will move back up to feed. This can happen at most all spillways. But it's better when there is good flow. 
That time of year you will find them downriver feeding to. Riffels with holes near bye,gravel bars etc. There are a lot of nice saugeye in are local creeks and you don't have to fish the spillway area to get them. And you will catch plenty of bass/cats/an crappie why your at it!
Late april-May is always good fishing


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm a month or so after the fish re coup from the spawn. They will move back up to feed. This can happen at most all spillways. But it's better when there is good flow.
> That time of year you will find them downriver feeding to. Riffels with holes near bye,gravel bars etc. There are a lot of nice saugeye in are local creeks and you don't have to fish the spillway area to get them. And you will catch plenty of bass/cats/an crappie why your at it!
> Late april-May is always good fishing


Thanks for the info I appreciate it!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm a month or so after the fish re coup from the spawn. They will move back up to feed. This can happen at most all spillways. But it's better when there is good flow.
> That time of year you will find them downriver feeding to. Riffels with holes near bye,gravel bars etc. There are a lot of nice saugeye in are local creeks and you don't have to fish the spillway area to get them. And you will catch plenty of bass/cats/an crappie why your at it!
> Late april-May is always good fishing


Thanks for the info man! I always enjoy learning stuff from you on here. I am just curious. How do you know there are holes or gravel bars if you are just wading a river or creek? Do you just have to do scouting and note it for the next time you fish? Or is there a giveaway for them? Thanks for the help again!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

edlovereze said:


> Thanks for the info man! I always enjoy learning stuff from you on here. I am just curious. How do you know there are holes or gravel bars if you are just wading a river or creek? Do you just have to do scouting and note it for the next time you fish? Or is there a giveaway for them? Thanks for the help again!


Scouting,satellite imagises,Google earth etc.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

All this rain should turn the hoover spillway on over the next couple days...water needs to be coming over the dam pretty good for the hole below the spillway to produce...only problem is all it takes is one idiot to wade out into the middle above the hole to screw it up for everyone...no need to wade in that area...easily accessible from both sides of the creek without entering the water...and you can cast clean across it from either side.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

edlovereze said:


> I always want to fish at hoover but don't really get where to go. I went below the damn yesterday but don't really get where you fish? Can someone help me out? Do you go up to the ledge and fish the pool right under the damn? That seemed dangerous to me and I wasn't sure that it was allowed. Or do you just do down stream a little bit. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and tight lines!


You can fish that pool where the water blows out and I have seen people do it...I've done it once...its at your own risk just like anything else there...if you hear horns blare you better get out of the water quick.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

This may be asking too much so if I don't get an answer that is fine. As far as fishing the popular spot what has worked best there? I have plenty of different lures and Joshys. Just curious what's produced in the past.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know this spot specifically but I fish walnut a lot and I've always had success with swim baits, Twister tails, rooster tails and such. Hoping to get on some bass soon!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Weighted trebles.... I kid I kid. 
All your basics will work. But try to go with the flow if there is a crowd present. In current it makes things easier....


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Just left, all gates flowing white down the damn face and the pipe is launching water way out. Might be good when they cork it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a low head dam south of 161 that a friend has had real good luck below it in the pool he lived across the road and walked there


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Haha I might get flamed for this but eh who cares it's a pretty popular hole. Waders are suggested. It's the hole down from the spillway before the bridge with the island.
> If the fish are there you will see the people. It is a good place to see a piggy but to popular for me


Im mad. I dang near broke legs trying to find that spot cause noone told it it was a bit down river! MAAAAAAAAAAAD. I WORKED for that spot Bobby! WORKED SON! <3


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Earthworms said:


> Just left, all gates flowing white down the damn face and the pipe is launching water way out. Might be good when they cork it.


Well that explains it. Just drove over the nut and it's raging Ike I haven't seen in quite some time. Swear I saw white water.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Water was way up and moving fast today. Most water I've seen below the dam in awhile. Have yet to get a thermometer but talked to a guy who said he was reading low to mid 40s. Warmer back in the coves. Water below the dam was murky not much visibility. Water above the dam was a lot clearer. Was able to run into one largemouth above the dam and that's all I got for today. Was too excited about catching my first decent fish of the year and forgot to get a measurement.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^Good job. Looks cold.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Is water still blasting out of Hoover?


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Was there Thursday dont waste your time there.Go north to Fremont or maumme for walleye. Was there today limited out in 1/2 hour.Great fishing.


----------



## Darren Luckeydoo (Apr 8, 2017)

fishslim said:


> No replies usually is a telling thing for Hoover.


Gonna head that way in about an hour.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't normally fish the "honeyhole" but I only had an hour or so this morning so I didn't have enough time to take the boat on the top side. Honestly it was really disappointing the amount of trash I had to pick up. So to whomever doesn't care about the environment, smokes Marlboro lights, eats like 4 McDonald breakfast sandwiches, and used (and prolly lost) several vibes since you left the packaging behind to them all, please pick up after yourself. Some of us still enjoy fishing clean waters. I'm sure the people that do this don't contribute to this forum, but you never know.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^ yea it's sad. I filled two full size garbage bags at last year's Hoover clean up walking just the rip rap on the southwest side of smothers


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Duck391 said:


> I don't normally fish the "honeyhole" but I only had an hour or so this morning so I didn't have enough time to take the boat on the top side. Honestly it was really disappointing the amount of trash I had to pick up. So to whomever doesn't care about the environment, smokes Marlboro lights, eats like 4 McDonald breakfast sandwiches, and used (and prolly lost) several vibes since you left the packaging behind to them all, please pick up after yourself. Some of us still enjoy fishing clean waters. I'm sure the people that do this don't contribute to this forum, but you never know.


It is really sad that people can't respect the environment. Especially if it's a place said people come back to often. I always try to keep a few bags in my tackle box to pick up trash. Did you have any luck today?


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

No luck. I only fished for about an hour. I did see some fish activity but no bites.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably the group of guys who puts huge vibeys on there line to rip through the water and snag eyes and never get busted.


----------

